# My PVC Skeletons... The "How To"



## LastHouse

I'm going to do the best I can to explain how I create my PVC Skeletons. They are easy. They are fast and They are Cheap. In my opinion they look pretty OK! . *WARNING PLEASE BE SAFE* when working with PVC as what I'm going to explain is NOT safe if not done in an open atmosphere. 

What I use:
Two 3/4 " pieces of PVC
Some scrap wood... (I Know I hate that too but it's what I can "Dig Up"
Hot glue ( LOTS)
Some Liquid Nails
Some "Great Stuff foam"
Some Scrap foam
3 PVC T's
Duct tape
The paint is by choice l use Drylock because I like the look and texture the rest I wont go into detail because everyone has their own style.
On This prop I used some "Model Magic" but any clay type stuff will do.
Lastly Your going to need some sort of Skull! ( I get mine every year from a place called the "Do It Center" for about $ 5) Yes I buy a LOT!

Now the fun begins... Get your PVC and start your build...(I Hope you have your Skelly Plans)


Tools
Dremel
Hot Glue gun
Jig Saw (for the base) Optional
And a propane torch... Cost about $17 at home depot and comes with the propane.


OK ... So what is a PVC skeleton? Well it's an Idea! Have a pose or position in mind ... This is important! I cant help you make a Skeleton I can only show you what I do! I start with a pose.

First I make a base... I sell mine once I use them so I create a multi purpose base one that can hold the prop while I build it and also look OK on display.

Cut a round base and at the back mount a piece of scrap wood drill a 3/4" in hole in it... You should get something like this.










Next I drop in the spine and use two "T"'s that I bore out with the dremel and you should get something similar. Obviously one is for the arms and the other is ... The one everyone seems to want to know know about the rib cage!










Once you get your "Idea" started and you have a good idea what your going for ... It's Rib cage time!

What your going to do is cut one 18" of PVC in 4'sections using your Dremel . So cut it and half and cut each half again. Don't be exact you want it it to look "Messy" And you should get...










So once you have that done you need a sternum! I spent way too long debating on what a sternum actually looks like when I ended up just making a a piece of scrap wood that looked good. Cut it small and thin... I measured mine and gave a half inch. 

There is no easy way for me to tell you how I actually do this... Imagine a paint stir stick you get for free from any hardware / paint store and cut that with your dremel to mimic a sternum?
something like this...\









Next I take out the duct tape.... and make long 1/4" strips to secure the "Ribs"
Like this...









Next step is to heat them up with the torch... Be VERY careful here and do out doors... But once they start ti get that almost smores / golden brown look all they way around they are good to go... I form the entire first rib all the way around... Than I duct tape the next..










Repeat until you get the cage...should look something like this...(I'm leaving out a step on purpose that I add for detail, but I'll leave that up to you Imagination.)








Once you have the rib cage the rest is pretty easy stuff... It's all bend and shape the PVC until you get the desired look... 









On a side note sometimes I run electrical wire through them to light the skulls..
I use what ever is handy to sculpt out the rest " Model magic" Sculpy Clay" Liquid nails" etc... Just what I have on hand at the time they are corpses... It doesn't really matter.

If you have questions feel free to ask..


















I hope you enjoy!

Last House


----------



## Trail of terror

how do you connect the ribs to the spine?


----------



## MET42

Great job and thanks. I might have to give this a try before Halloween.


----------



## Terra

That looks terrific. The ribs really make it look real. Thanks so much for posting this


----------



## dixie

I don't remember ever seeing anyone utilize PVC in such a manner for the ribs - very interesting, and eye opening as well!


----------



## MET42

Great job and thanks for the "How To". Where did you get the skull from?


----------



## cyberhaunt

Looks great! do you have any side views of the prop?


----------



## LastHouse

I'm going to show how I attach the ribs on the prop above .... In the second picture I posted you will see two PVC "T's" the mid one is the rib cage connection .... I'm making a full body skelly now so I painted it red in this picture to show you.









This is for connecting the rib cage... So what I do is hot glue a second "PVC T" to the inside of the rib cage. The inside of this image









What matters in this step is "how you design your corpse" I take a small section of PVC about 3" or so and if I need to heat up and bend it to fit I do.

In the corpse you will see in these next few pics you will see it is attached in 3 places the Spin to rib cage and the rib cage to the shoulders.

This is a side view someone also asked for... As you can see the Ribs on this corpse don't go all the way around... It's a "Ground Breaker" Type corpse and will only be seen from a few angles...So I don't stress on connecting each rib to the spin Unless it will be seen from 360... Like my full size skellies are.










the next few images are just like a walk around of the corpse...


























Last pic is me trying to show how the rib cage is attached...


Another answer to several questions is... "Where do you get the skulls?" well a few years back the wife and I walked into a local hardware store called the "Do It Center" and we bought them out... they cost like $4.50 or so....

Also was asked how I do the hands.... here is the tut...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/103511-cheap-easy-skeleton-hands.html


----------



## cyberhaunt

Thanks for the additional info and photos.


----------



## LastHouse

No problem... I hope this helps you all.

Feel free to message me with any questions.


Lasthouse


----------



## chop shop

Nicely done! Those look great!


----------



## halloween71

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## terryh142

well i just tried your technique on how you made your ribs and i have to say it made the job so much easier than rolling news paper. i used my heat gun and attached the ribs using a wood screw into the pvc spine and heat gun to attach to the sternum. thanks for posting and giving us a new way to have fun


----------



## LastHouse

Delete Multi post...


----------



## LastHouse

LastHouse said:


> well i just tried your technique on how you made your ribs and i have to say it made the job so much easier than rolling news paper. i used my heat gun and attached the ribs using a wood screw into the pvc spine and heat gun to attach to the sternum. thanks for posting and giving us a new way to have fun


Show me what you made!


----------



## Dark Star

Can't wait to get going on these, thanks!


----------



## blackfog

That turned out awesome and love the pose and the expression of the skull! Also the painting is superb!!! Great work LastHouse!


----------



## Bump In The Night

Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## acookiemonster

oh my gosh...im in love!!! I can not wait to try this project!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Revned

That's brilliant, thanks for sharing, Im sure that there will be an army of skeletons made this way now.


----------



## mickkell

Very good idea,the haunters on here are so inspiring,I loooov eeet!


----------



## LastHouse

Revned said:


> That's brilliant, thanks for sharing, Im sure that there will be an army of skeletons made this way now.


 I'm very excited so many seem to like my Skeleton's ... I hope my "How to" helps... 

LastHouse


----------



## jpbaily1

Nice, yes...very nice!!


----------



## Joe2x4

well i am another lover of the skeleton! i think i am going to use the rib cage in a prop i am working on now... i will send pics if i deside to do it.


----------



## LastHouse

I just started this prop using the same process... and a Shiatsu I picked up at good will for $5... still need to make the hands and light the face...



Sorry the video is sloppy was with my iphone


Last House


----------



## Hellspawn

A friend of mine and myself have been doing something similar to this for the past 3 years with great success, even after the many skeletons we have built, it never occurred to either of us to split the PVC into 4 sections to use as ribs, we have been doing it the "hard way" which also costs quite a bit more money and a lot more time with funny pipe for the ribs, they are a pain to get in the correct position and then we are faced with painting them to cover the black.

thanks again for posting this, I see many therapeutic nights in the garage building some new friends.


----------



## mickkell

Hey lasthouse,you can never have too many of those massagers for props.I always pick those up at goodwill too.


----------



## Moxlonibus

Thx for the valuable info/inspiration, awesome work. Is the jaw mechanized or just hinged?


----------



## LastHouse

The jaw is actually just sitting in place... it just worked out that as the prop moves so does the jaw.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

LastHouse said:


> I just started this prop using the same process... and a Shiatsu I picked up at good will for $5... still need to make the hands and light the face...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the video is sloppy was with my iphone
> 
> 
> Last House


*Hallow Last House! How do you attach to the Shiatsu? This is a fantastic prop and I really love the look of it moving in the vid. Any help you can give on the massager attachment technique here or on another thread would be great! BOO!
*


----------



## Nepboard

One of the best TUTs I have seen. Skeletons are a prop that all of us need but too expensive to buy. This truly is fantastic. Well, out to the shop I go!


----------



## LastHouse

Nepboard said:


> One of the best TUTs I have seen. Skeletons are a prop that all of us need but too expensive to buy. This truly is fantastic. Well, out to the shop I go!



Thank You ! I'd love to see some pictures of the out come!


LastHouse


----------



## Dark Star

I would like to make about 6 but still trying to find some skulls that work as well as yours do!


----------



## LastHouse

Update: been extremely busy as I'm sure most are at this time of the year... I'll post some new pics of my undead soon with a few new tips and tricks! 

LastHouse


----------



## cyberhaunt

Since I read the how to here, I've using this technique to create a small crew of dead vikings/ pirates. Its a relatively quick process too.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok you lost me at a couple of spots.
1.use two "T"'s that I bore out with the dremel and you should get something similar.Are you saying drill all the thought to make a + out of a T?does the picture show as that is one piece of tubing with two T's threaded on?
2.What your going to do is cut one 18" of PVC in 4'sections using your Dremel.do you mean cut a 18" section into 1/4's long ways?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

This is a great tutorial...!


----------



## hallowicked

Amazing. That all I can say.


----------



## FatRanza

You know, when I first started reading this thread and looked at the first few pictures I honestly wasn't expecting much...but the finished product is amazing! Well done LastHouse...and thanks to Old Man Bakke for digging up the posting.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Great WORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abunai

These look awesome. 
Very artistic.


----------



## Brian-boogieman

wow that was soo cool.. I would love to have the time to build one of these from start to finsh how does one take to make


----------



## HallowFear

nice , will try


----------



## davensj

Wow this is impressive!


----------



## soldierwelsh

I know that I am late to the game on this post, but I love the design and look of this skeleton. I think this will definitely find a place in my yard this year. thanks so much for the great tutorial.


----------



## SonofJoker

Those are awesome skeletons! Fantastic tutorial!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Wow, very nice


----------



## awokennightmare

This is awesome! I need to try this!


----------

